# Fly Screen mesh replacement



## Borisd0

There a one two mosquito screens in my Hymer that are worse for wear & will need attention soon.

Does anyone know of a supplier of the white mesh material so I can attempt a DIY replacement of the damaged screens?
Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

not sure where to get white mesh from as I've n ever seen any only black and stainless steel, but replacement is easy as it's just a rubber or wire that holds it in place, just stretch it tight and pop it into the groove, trim any excess, job done.

Kev.


----------



## locovan

Try these
http://www.vtarmynavy.com/mosquito_netting.htm


----------



## JockandRita

Borisd0 said:


> There a one two mosquito screens in my Hymer that are worse for wear & will need attention soon.
> 
> Does anyone know of a supplier of the white mesh material so I can attempt a DIY replacement of the damaged screens?
> Thanks.


Sorry Boris

I can't help you, but will be keeping a keen eye on the topic.

For the little roof vent, blackout blind and combined flyscreen only, I was quoted over £40 +VAT. 8O They come as a pair. The frame that they are housed in was a further £35, so I just bought the frame, (necessity), and repaired, washed and steam pressed the blind/screen. They look like new now.

So, good luck to you in your hunt for a DIY solution.

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

found these on Ebay

270404429310

250302113945

370074791969

or google "fly screen netting" 97,500 hits.

Kev.


----------



## an99uk

*fly Screen netting*

I made mine from black mosquito net from the pound shop, Lidl often have it as well.

I thought the black would look bad and cut out the light but it looks ok, and was a lot cheaper than the real thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

black is better, in a few ways, it's not as visible from either side, and it doesn't look dirty 2 minutes after you've put it up.

I didn't think the Lidl/Aldi stuff was fine enough for mozzies in Scotland.

On the subject of Mozzies, do they breathe, do they sleep, how can they stay in the air so long, hate the buggers but they're fascinating.

Kev.


----------



## Grizzly

A good camping accessory shop sells it off the roll for tent ventilation flaps.
Or try O'Leary's - they have everything !

If you're in the market for the complete unit then Leisure Spares are the people to go to.

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I always look at Ebay first now, regardless of what I need, there's usually someone flogging it, prices are odd sometimes though, but you tend to get more info and better pictures to make a judgement with.

Kev.


----------



## Borisd0

Thanks for all the responses.

geoff


----------



## mikeT

*Fly screen*

What size do you need ? I brought some back from Spain to use on my old A class van and have some left over but it's black and a good thickness. 
PM me for more info 
Mike


----------



## 125390

we used flyscreens international,

We found them cheap but very help, the quality of the product is brilliant,

its http://www.flyscreensinternational.com

hope it helps


----------



## 125390

Borisd0 said:


> There a one two mosquito screens in my Hymer that are worse for wear & will need attention soon.
> 
> Does anyone know of a supplier of the white mesh material so I can attempt a DIY replacement of the damaged screens?
> Thanks.


try this company, its brilliant, worked for me, http://www.flyscreensinternational.com


----------



## Grizzly

If you're still not suited then, a possible lead.

We've just called at Webbs of Warminster and they have a selection of ready made screens to fit various makes of windows and rooflights, including the small one you mention. They also have stiff white netting in metre pieces.

A very helpful parts department too....

G


----------



## gromett

Just swatted a fly and caught the fly screen 

Anyway just found This on ebay

Karl


----------

